# dinner with 7...



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

1. george carlin
2. kevin smith
3. seth rogan
4. penn jillette
5. kurt cobain
6. will ferrell
7. marilyn manson


----------



## Goreki (Apr 20, 2011)

Ooh! Now THIS is a good one!

1. Angelina Jolie
2. Edgar Allen Poe
3. Roald Dhal
4. The Dalai Lama
5. Sylvia Plath
6. Salvador Daali
7. David Attenborough


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Pierre Trudeau

2. Tina Fey

3. Will Farrell

4. Kurt Cobain

5. Bill Clinton

6. Conan O'Brien

7. Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> 1. george carlin
> 2. kevin smith
> 3. seth rogan
> 4. penn jillette
> ...


 

I didn't read your list until after I finished mine. Funny how we both picked Kurt Cobain and Will Ferrell. :happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't read your list until after I finished mine. Funny how we both picked Kurt Cobain and Will Ferrell. :happy:



:bow: would love to hear some new kurt music and nothing better then joking around at the dinner table with everyone. mostly why most of my list are comedians. i LOVE comedy, all kinds, nothing is to weird for me. if anything i weird most people out with the shit i like lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> :bow: would love to hear some new kurt music and nothing better then joking around at the dinner table with everyone. mostly why most of my list are comedians. i LOVE comedy, all kinds, nothing is to weird for me. if anything i weird most people out with the shit i like lol.


 

I think I could just stare at Will and Tina and be happy the rest of my life.

HAHA.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 20, 2011)

1.Ryszard Riedel
2.Angelina Jolie
3.Johnny Depp
4.Magik
5.Damian Marley
6.John Galliano
7.Julius Caesar


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 20, 2011)

Anjula said:


> 1.Ryszard Riedel
> 2.Angelina Jolie
> 3.Johnny Depp
> 4.Magik
> ...



Damian Marley is performing at my university- you should come visit and we can kidnap him


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Kevin Smith
2. Stan Lee
3. Penn Jillette
4. Jim Norton
5. George Carlin
6. Joss Whedon
7. Nathan Fillion


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 20, 2011)

Had to go (mostly) historical:

1. Rita Hayworth (c. 1946)
2. George Takei
3. Napoleon Bonaparte (c. 1815)
4. Stephen Colbert
5. Howard Hughes (c. 1943)
6. Salvador Dali (c. 1931)
7. Kim Novak (c. 1958)

Also: We will be having tacos and beer.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Albert Einstein
2. Epicurus
3. Laozi
4. Friedrich Nietzsche
5. Murray Rothbard
6. Alexander The Great
7. Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Kurt Cobain
2. Gerard way
3. Frank Iero
4. Bert McCracken
5. Beetoven
6. My grandpa Dunlap
7. Joan of Arc


----------



## Vageta (Apr 21, 2011)

Carlin Ruled!! R.I.P.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Friedrich Nietzsche
2. Stephen Colbert
3. Sam Harris
4. Christopher Hitchens
5. Richard Dawkins
6. Stephen Hawking
7. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Otto von Bismarck
2. Alexander Hamilton
3. Adam Smith
4. Karl Marx
5. Pope Innocent III
6. Saladin
7. James J. Hill


----------



## Anjula (Apr 21, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Damian Marley is performing at my university- you should come visit and we can kidnap him



sounds good to me! + we can make him nice and plump


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm really useless at thinking of things like this, so my selection is probably pretty boring lol.

1) Kevin Spacey
2) Derren Brown
3) Bruce Springsteen
4) Dylan Moran
5) Richard Dawkins
6) Karl Marx
7) Stephen Fry


----------



## Vageta (Apr 21, 2011)

*1. George Carlin
2. Dr. Seuss (Whatever his real name was)
3. Hunter S Thompson
4. John Lennon
5. Marlon Brando
6. Ozzy Ozbourne
7. Pink


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2011)

Assuming we could all somehow communicate.....

1) Scheherazade (teller of the stories of 1001 nights....assuming she is inspired by some real woman with a gift for story telling)
2) Heron of Alexandria (ancient inventor--If he is too obscure, could substitute in Archemedes. ) 
3) Sappho of Lesbos (early greek poettess/philosopher--If she is too obscure, could substitute Billie Halliday)
4) Benjamin Franklin
5) My wife
6) William Shakespeare (or whoever wrote those plays...)
7) Cleopatra (by all reports she was exceptionally well educated and cultured)


----------



## agouderia (Apr 21, 2011)

Tad said:


> Assuming we could all somehow communicate.....
> 
> 3) Sappho of Lesbos (early greek poettess/philosopher)
> .
> ...



Now Sappho would certainly have also been delighted you also invited Cleopatra ... she probably was exactly her type ...

I'd like to invite the following crew to a winter cheese fondue ...

1. Elisazeth I. of England
2. Charles Maurice de Talleyrand (... Napoléon's foreign minister)
3. Marie Antoinette
4. Leo Tolstoy
5. Winston Churchill
6. Goddess Athena 
7. Gérard Dépardieu (... especially if he supplies the wine..)

... somehow I think they'd gell pretty well ... and French would work as a common language with only Athena having to learn it ...


----------



## fritzi (Apr 21, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> 1. george carlin
> 2. kevin smith
> 3. seth rogan
> 4. penn jillette
> ...


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 21, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Are you guys really sure you're looking for an FFA? Or would know what to do with her? Or doesn't your imagination go further than a circle of dudes at the table? Why else would you invite only men ????






Agreed. I like how you think.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm assuming a universal translator is available.

1. Yeshua ben Yusuf

2. Siddhartha Gautama

3. Muhammad ibn Abdullah

4. Laozi

5. Paul of Tarsus

6. Baha'ullah

7. Muhammad ibn Abd al Wahhab


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 21, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Are you guys really sure you're looking for an FFA? Or would know what to do with her? Or doesn't your imagination go further than a circle of dudes at the table? Why else would you invite only men ????



so you want me to list 6 females to take out for dinner and eliminate them survivor style until the last one stands? if so there is another thread one the 1st page called "freebie five" you should look at. why take them out to dinner and not just cut straight to the point.


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Marcus Aurelius
2. Mel Blanc
3. Jesus
4. Johnny Cash
5. Grace Kelly
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Rose Byrne


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 21, 2011)

1) Mr. Lordi without the costume
2) George Carlin
3) Amanda Palmer
4) Rachel Maddow
5) Rene Descartes
6) Bill Clinton
7) John Popper


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 21, 2011)

Since it is supposed to be famous people, I will omit my parents 

1. Eric Carr
2. Paul Stanley
3. Gene Simmons
4. Bruce Kulick
5. Ace Frehley
6. Sofia Rose
7. Buffie Sevan


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 22, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Are you guys really sure you're looking for an FFA? Or would know what to do with her? Or doesn't your imagination go further than a circle of dudes at the table? Why else would you invite only men ????



I'm sorry, but if bringing together some of the greatest entertainment writers, and genius comedic minds of our or any other time doesn't sound like a fuck of an evening, you need to get your head checked. Besides, yeah, I'm gonna smoke cigars; drink port, brandy, and coffee; and, play poker after dinner with a bunch of girls. This is the men's table, sir. Teenage hormone room is that way.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 22, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Are you guys really sure you're looking for an FFA? Or would know what to do with her? Or doesn't your imagination go further than a circle of dudes at the table? Why else would you invite only men ????



Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 22, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.



lol you're kidding right?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA <breathe> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 22, 2011)

This conversation is becoming a bit too sexist for my taste.


&#1071; &#1074;&#1099;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078;&#1091;!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 22, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.



I hope you are joking.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

1.Jean-Claude-Van-Damme
2.Darius Rucker
3.Mike Mentzer
4.AJ Langer
5.Cynthia Gibb
6.Gen from that food show(i think its called cookin with gen or something).
7.the current president whenever this dinner would take place.LOL

great topic!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I hope you are joking.





Lil BigginZ said:


> lol you're kidding right?



Yes and No


----------



## Goreki (Apr 23, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.


WHAT?!?! I thought all we were good for was making cakes and babies! I've been doing it all wrong!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 23, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Yes and No



Your response is vague enough to be open to all sorts of interpretation. Rather than risk misconstruing what you mean, I'd rather ask you to explain what you meant.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 23, 2011)

Or we could just ignore it and get on with an interesting thread....just saying.


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 23, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Or we could just ignore it and get on with an interesting thread....just saying.



Yes. Just. Yes.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 23, 2011)

Stephen Jay Gould
Ernest Hemingway
Cat Stephens (Yusef Islam, sp?)
Nelson Mandela
Thomas Jefferson
Golda Meir
Stephen Hawking


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2011)

Thomas Jefferson
Raymond Loewy
George Carlin
Howard Hughes (prior to around 1948)
Leonardo da Vinci
Eleanor Roosevelt
Siddh&#257;rtha Gautama (Buddha)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Your response is vague enough to be open to all sorts of interpretation. Rather than risk misconstruing what you mean, I'd rather ask you to explain what you meant.


Why do you torture yourself with casting pearls before swine, John?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Why do you torture yourself with casting pearls before swine, John?



Don't discount the fact that I might really be legitimately curious.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 24, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.



I LOL'd.....maybe it's the wine, but I'm cracking up.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Why do you torture yourself with casting pearls before swine, John?





Dromond said:


> Don't discount the fact that I might really be legitimately curious.



I would probably step on them and bite you.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 24, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I would probably step on them and bite you.



.....What.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Don't discount the fact that I might really be legitimately curious.


I don't discount anything *you* do. How's that curiousity thing working out for ya?


----------



## fritzi (Apr 25, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> so you want me to list 6 females to take out for dinner and eliminate them survivor style until the last one stands? if so there is another thread one the 1st page called "freebie five" you should look at. why take them out to dinner and not just cut straight to the point.





theronin23 said:


> I'm sorry, but if bringing together some of the greatest entertainment writers, and genius comedic minds of our or any other time doesn't sound like a fuck of an evening, you need to get your head checked. Besides, yeah, I'm gonna smoke cigars; drink port, brandy, and coffee; and, play poker after dinner with a bunch of girls. This is the men's table, sir. Teenage hormone room is that way.





Geodetic_Effect said:


> Women are only good for sex. So if one wants good dinner conversation, one has to choose men.



It was indeed hopeless to expect a different answer to my original question from some of the guys, clearly not BHM's on this board .
Too bad you won't even recognize an FFA if you see one ....
... but it's a relief some BHM's seem to get the point!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2011)

fritzi said:


> It was indeed hopeless to expect a different answer to my original question from some of the guys, clearly not BHM's on this board .
> Too bad you won't even recognize an FFA if you see one ....
> ... but it's a relief some BHM's seem to get the point!




Wow. Way to make absolutely NO SENSE whatsoever and totally missing the point of a fun thread. How long have you been on this site? 10 minutes? Good first impression.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 25, 2011)

Newness isn't the problem. Overreaction is the problem. Only Geodetic Effect trotted out actual misogyny. The rest of them were having fun.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 25, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Newness isn't the problem. Overreaction is the problem. Only Geodetic Effect trotted out actual misogyny. The rest of them were having fun.



"misogyny" is an over-reactionary exaggeration


----------



## Dromond (Apr 25, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> "misogyny" is an over-reactionary exaggeration



When I asked you what you meant, you gave a weird reply. I can tell you at this point, you've got most people thinking you are misogynistic. Now would be a good time to clarify.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2011)

"you've got most people thinking you are misogynistic"

I don't think so. 

It seemed pretty funny to me and i'm female.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 25, 2011)

Dromond said:


> When I asked you what you meant, you gave a weird reply. I can tell you at this point, you've got most people thinking you are misogynistic. Now would be a good time to clarify.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure the general reaction wasn't that it was misogyny:



Lil BigginZ said:


> lol you're kidding right?





CastingPearls said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA <breathe> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Goreki said:


> WHAT?!?! I thought all we were good for was making cakes and babies! I've been doing it all wrong!





JenFromOC said:


> I LOL'd.....maybe it's the wine, but I'm cracking up.





Surlysomething said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It seemed pretty funny to me and i'm female.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 25, 2011)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't confuse laughing at and laughing with.


----------



## fritzi (Apr 26, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Way to make absolutely NO SENSE whatsoever and totally missing the point of a fun thread. How long have you been on this site? 10 minutes? Good first impression.





Dromond said:


> Newness isn't the problem. Overreaction is the problem. Only Geodetic Effect trotted out actual misogyny. The rest of them were having fun.





Goreki said:


> Don't confuse laughing at and laughing with.



Misogyny in a thin or more elaborate disguise of more or less crude humor still remains misogyny for me ... and I'm not okay with that. Reading the entire thread shows I might not be the only one who sees it like this ... even though I've been most opinionated about it.
But it does make me wonder whether it was worth coming out of years or lurking to actively participate!


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Misogyny in a thin or more elaborate disguise of more or less crude humor still remains misogyny for me ... and I'm not okay with that. Reading the entire thread shows I might not be the only one who sees it like this ... even though I've been most opinionated about it.
> But it does make me wonder whether it was worth coming out of years or lurking to actively participate!


Laugh at the bullshit and have fun with the rest. Not everything is going to be amazingly bad or good, and you can never state an argument beautifully enough that an idiot will see things from your point of view.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 26, 2011)

All of these absurd, hypersensitive responses to a simple joke are quite amusing.


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 26, 2011)

fritzi said:


> It was indeed hopeless to expect a different answer to my original question from some of the guys, clearly not BHM's on this board .
> Too bad you won't even recognize an FFA if you see one ....
> ... but it's a relief some BHM's seem to get the point!



Right...6'4"...550, but clearly not a BHM. Clearly.



Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Way to make absolutely NO SENSE whatsoever and totally missing the point of a fun thread. How long have you been on this site? 10 minutes? Good first impression.



Yeah, he apparently recently "came out of lurkdom after 7 years."...he should have stayed there.



Dromond said:


> Newness isn't the problem. Overreaction is the problem. Only Geodetic Effect trotted out actual misogyny. The rest of them were having fun.



While I would say overreaction is part of the problem, I'm also detecting a soupcon of something else. I think it could be either n00b, troll, or white knight.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 26, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Right...6'4"...550, but clearly not a BHM. Clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo on the soupcon! although i have yet to actually hear it in a conversation i love seeing it written! i must admit i do turn it into soupcan in my head whenever i read it, lol.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> bravo on the soupcon! although i have yet to actually hear it in a conversation i love seeing it written! i must admit i do turn it into soupcan in my head whenever i read it, lol.


You've been reading too much Little Women, Fishy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Right...6'4"...550, but clearly not a BHM. Clearly.



I can totally believe you are 6'4'' and 550lbs.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 26, 2011)

hmmm, i think i would have dinner with 7 random bitches. there's more than 7 bitches in my life so they would have to be randomly chosen so no one got offended. except for Jules, she's my alphabitch so she gets to come no matter what. and maybe we could just get two tables so the rest of my bitches could come? there's always room for jello


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

1. Tommy Cooper
2. Billy Connolly
3. Mia Tyler
4. Diego Maradonna
5. Chuck Palahniuk
6. Harry Houdini
7. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> 1. Tommy Cooper
> 2. Billy Connolly
> 3. Mia Tyler
> 4. Diego Maradonna
> ...


Nice choices. I can imagine a really interesting evening with this one.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 26, 2011)

1. Charlemagne
2. Robin Williams
3. Ghandi
4. Thomas Pynchon
5. Eleanor of Aquitaine
6. Mary Wollstonecraft
7. Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> bravo on the soupcon! although i have yet to actually hear it in a conversation i love seeing it written! i must admit i do turn it into soupcan in my head whenever i read it, lol.



Yeah, it's just unfortunate I don't have a way to type the actual character and I had to use C.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, i think i would have dinner with 7 random bitches. there's more than 7 bitches in my life so they would have to be randomly chosen so no one got offended. except for Jules, she's my alphabitch so she gets to come no matter what. and maybe we could just get two tables so the rest of my bitches could come? there's always room for jello



Nobody said that you can't sit on people's laps. I CALL THE WELSHMAN'S


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Nobody said that you can't sit on people's laps. I CALL THE WELSHMAN'S



I'm totally prepared.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm totally prepared.



Why yes, you are! I see you've pitched your tent and everything!
Best boyscout ever!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Why yes, you are! I see you've pitched your tent and everything!
> Best boyscout ever!



Gorky: Best Fluffer ever.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

now now now, lets end this arguing and accept that the Irish are the best


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gorky: Best Fluffer ever.


Look, Sassy, everyone has a tallent in life, and mine just hapopens to be this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHuE-1o-zEM


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Look, Sassy, everyone has a tallent in life, and mine just hapopens to be this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHuE-1o-zEM



My cheeks are SO red.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> now now now, lets end this arguing and accept that the Irish are the best


I'm a leetle bit irish. Which makes me WIN EVERYTHING!
Thankyou


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

well i'm 100% so that makes me the muther fooking king


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> well i'm 100% so that makes me the muther fooking king


See if you can work this out then, oh your higness.
My mother's father's father's mother and father were irish,
My mother's mother's mother's mother and father were scottish (clan campbell even)

My father's father was welsh, his mother was english, and he was born and raised in england till he was nine.

I was born in australia to an english father with no traceable accent (cept for the words vitamins and cigarettes) and and aussie mother, with not scrap of crocadile dundee in her voice.

What am I?


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

australian


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> australian


With me two passports, british and australian and me love of the fair islands? What be I then?


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

Australian with a varied family tree, but still Australian. Be proud of it. I spent time there and couldn't meet a nice people


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Australian with a varied family tree, but still Australian. Be proud of it. I spent time there and couldn't meet a nice people


You're nice. When I am queen of the world, I'll give you a country to play with XD


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> You're nice. When I am queen of the world, I'll give you a country to play with XD


Can I have Holland?


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> You're nice. When I am queen of the world, I'll give you a country to play with XD



nowhere too hot, my fair skin can't handle it


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, i think i would have dinner with 7 random bitches. there's more than 7 bitches in my life so they would have to be randomly chosen so no one got offended. except for Jules, she's my alphabitch so she gets to come no matter what. and maybe we could just get two tables so the rest of my bitches could come? there's always room for jello





Paquito said:


> Nobody said that you can't sit on people's laps. I CALL THE WELSHMAN'S





Sasquatch! said:


> I'm totally prepared.





Goreki said:


> Why yes, you are! I see you've pitched your tent and everything!
> Best boyscout ever!





Sasquatch! said:


> Gorky: Best Fluffer ever.



Awwww someone already got dibs on Sassy's lap? Which bitch's lap do *I* get to sit on?


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 26, 2011)

In 1755, my ancestors were expelled from Acadia (Nova Scotia) by the bloody English. (I'm part English, too, though). The other ancestors apparently came up with an excellent antiseptic/drink/paint thinner known as whiskey. (I loves me some whiskey.) I was born and raised in Louisiana. I have gastronomic fortitude...lol

By the way, just so y'all know, Cajun girls = hotness. Cajun Irish girls are even spicier! :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 26, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> By the way, just so y'all know, Cajun girls = hotness. Cajun Irish girls are even spicier! :eat2:



I'll have to take your word on this one, having never tasted one.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 27, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> In 1755, my ancestors were expelled from Acadia (Nova Scotia) by the bloody English. (I'm part English, too, though). The other ancestors apparently came up with an excellent antiseptic/drink/paint thinner known as whiskey. (I loves me some whiskey.) I was born and raised in Louisiana. I have gastronomic fortitude...lol
> 
> By the way, just so y'all know, Cajun girls = hotness. Cajun Irish girls are even spicier! :eat2:



yeah... i lived in louisiana for a year and i dunno if i would make that sort of blanket statement about cajun girls...


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll put an addendum on that to say: THIS Cajun girl = hot.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 27, 2011)

You're all white...


----------



## Oirish (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Robert Downey Jr. (maybe back when he was drinking)
2. Ernest Hemmingway
3. Hunter S. Thompson
4. Johnny Depp
5. Theodore Roosevelt
6. Thomas Jefferson 
7. Plato


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 27, 2011)

Oirish said:


> 1. Robert Downey Jr. (maybe back when he was drinking)
> 2. Ernest Hemmingway
> 3. Hunter S. Thompson
> 4. Johnny Depp
> ...


 

When I first read your list I thought it was the people I want to sleep with thread. HAHAHA. I was all...wow. He likes a variety of men. What?

Hahaha. I need to sleep.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> When I first read your list I thought it was the people I want to sleep with thread. HAHAHA. I was all...wow. He likes a variety of men. What?
> 
> Hahaha. I need to sleep.



Plato was a hunk, 'nuff said


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 27, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Plato was a hunk, 'nuff said



Psh, Aristotle's where it's at.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 27, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Psh, Aristotle's where it's at.



Get with it you two. They didn't call him Socrates for nuttin'.


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Happy
2. Sneezy
3. Doc
4. Grumpy
5. Bashful
6. Dopey
7. Sleepy


----------



## Goreki (Apr 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You're all white...


Blue naturally. This shit's a tan I've had to work on since i was five!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 27, 2011)

Oirish said:


> 7. Plato





Amaranthine said:


> Psh, Aristotle's where it's at.



Epicurus is where it's at


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 28, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You're all white...



That's usually my line.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 28, 2011)

Some awesome lists.... I would have 7 but, in order to continue my controlled chaos, they would all fight over where to sit....except for #1, that person would be by my side all night....lol


1. Katy Perry
2. Kurt Cobain
3. Jack Black
4. Sam Kinison
5. Brent Smith (of Shinedown)
6. Tobin Bell (Jigsaw of 'SAW' fame)
7. Vince McMahon


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 29, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Plato was a hunk, 'nuff said





Amaranthine said:


> Psh, Aristotle's where it's at.





Sasquatch! said:


> Get with it you two. They didn't call him Socrates for nuttin'.





Geodetic_Effect said:


> Epicurus is where it's at



Neitzche is peachy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

Camus is faboo


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2011)

There's nothing Nietzsche couldn't teach ya about the raisin' of the wrist.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 30, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Neitzche is peachy.



yeah, he was on my list of 7.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> There's nothing Nietzsche couldn't teach ya about the raisin' of the wrist.



Oh, Philosopher's Song! YAY!


----------



## Bighairyman (May 10, 2011)

1. Kevin Smith
2. Jennifer Schwalbach-Smith
3. Carrie Fischer
4. Felicia Day
5. Nathan Fillion
6. Olivia Munn
7. Zooey Deschanel

I'd do anything the seven of them wanted me to do.


----------

